# Wrong bank transit number



## Sam023 (Nov 4, 2015)

Hi

Recently I changed my direct deposit account number. This morning, I get a message saying that they couldn't deposit the money because something wrong with my account number. When I checked it throughly, I found out that I have made a mistake on transit number. I have changed it already and contacted Uber this morning. No reply so far. 

usually, how long does it take before they try to deposit again?

Thanks.


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

Sam023 said:


> Hi
> 
> Recently I changed my direct deposit account number. This morning, I get a message saying that they couldn't deposit the money because something wrong with my account number. When I checked it throughly, I found out that I have made a mistake on transit number. I have changed it already and contacted Uber this morning. No reply so far.
> 
> ...


Shouldn't take more than 24 hours and they might make you wait until next Wednesday and pay you all at 1 time. I would advise, if you have a local office, I would go talk to them in person. They will temporarily deactivate your account for issues like this then you will have to deal with getting reactivated.


----------

